# Tuxedo rental in Dublin



## wheels (8 Apr 2008)

Anyone know anywhere good for Tux rental in Dublin? Tired of the rubbish from Blacktie but would like some recommendations.


----------



## sharecarer (9 Apr 2008)

I would recommend the purchase of one! Marks and Spencers do good ones for only €75 jacket and trousers - around the same price as renting.


----------



## wheels (9 Apr 2008)

I did look into that last year but I didn't like the quality of the cheaper ones to be honest. That's also my biggest gripe with Blacktie, that their regular tux's are cheap looking.


----------



## oopsbuddy (9 Apr 2008)

I agree that M&S are not great, but consider buying a better quality one for a bit more cash, and it'll last you as long as you still fit it! Alternatively, consider just buying a good black suit. Try it on with a dress shirt and bow-tie, and see if you can spot the difference!


----------



## brodiebabe (9 Apr 2008)

Noel Reid in Dundrum and Roselawn, D15 sells tuxedo's for about 150 euro.  A few wears and it has paid for itself.


----------



## cinders (9 Apr 2008)

Bond Bros in Goatstown are good - used them for our wedding & no complaints.


----------



## pc7 (9 Apr 2008)

Bf got his in Burtons and its a really nice one, if you know a student get them to go with you you'll get 10 or 15% off the price.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Apr 2008)

Previous threads on


----------



## wheels (10 Apr 2008)

I tried Tango's in Temple Bar and have to say guys the service was fantastic, anyone looking for a Tux should check them out. Never felt more welcome in a store.


----------



## gearoidmm (10 Apr 2008)

Astons on Aston quay.  Not the cheapest but really professional.  Don't have to have the stuff back the next day (five days after my wedding)


----------

